# Open source EV motor controllers



## yotta (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey all

Just want to let you all know about my "just another open source EV motor controller" project and website. Wanna 
do some controllers from verry eassy to pretty hard .. Feel free to qeustion and input. Please note that it is still 
a work in progress. I`m currently working on some PCB layouts. Schematics may change a bit still. Altough prototyping
has been done.

http://home.wanadoo.nl/fredduinhoven/

Well cheers 

Ps. those who breaks later, runs longer fast 
This post can also be found on

http://www.circuitsonline.net/forum/ (dutch)

http://www.rcgroups.com/diy-electronics-199/

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=2

http://www.evforum.net/forums/

http://elmoto.net/

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/


----------



## yotta (Sep 28, 2008)

To bad there absolutely no response.

I want to go read the threads here about the ac thing but in the end it will all be brushless. 

I was hoping there would be any PIC orieënted guys here to help me furder and inspire a bit.




Ps: can anyone please move this to "technical Discussion" Plz.

Thnnx


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for. As for me, I found that the circuits on your website all dealt with DC motors. There are already multiple DC motor controller options. I'm more interested in FOSS AC controllers.


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,
I'm planning on making my own 144v 650 amp contoller. That will give me around 125hp. I looked at your link and not to discourage you, but I've found this site very help full. 

http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/evmotorcontrollers.html

They use an Atmel, but I like PICs so I'll use that in stead.


----------



## biscayne (May 15, 2009)

Open source controller is a very good idea. 
On the very first circuit it looks like youre controlling a powermosfet directly from a pic? That works?  5V?


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

biscayne said:


> On the very first circuit it looks like youre controlling a powermosfet directly from a pic? That works?  5V?


Even 4V will "fully" turn on the gate of most MOSFETs I've worked with, but it is turned on "better" by around 10V. And faster, usually, since you can get more current in there faster at a higher voltage, with typical component and circuit resistances and whatnot, so it turns on harder and faster, with less time in the linear area.

(Many multimeters output around 4VDC on their continuity or resistance test modes, so you can use those to test a MOSFET out-of-circuit by first putting the black lead on the source, then touching gate with red lead, then moving red lead to source and measuring from drain to source for resistance--that way you know if you blew the MOSFET up in a controller, like in my many experiments along those lines)
________
Huge Tits Webcam


----------

